# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Робокостюм для престарелых

## GdotHdot

http://dk.compulenta.ru/218563/

Специалисты японского Университета Цукуба разработали специальный робокостюм, который увеличивает мышечную силу человека. Целевая аудитория изобретения - пожилые люди, которых в Японии с каждым годом становится все больше. 
Робокостюм Hybrid Assistive Limb Детище японского исследователя Йосиюки Санкаи носит название Hybrid Assistive Limb 5 ("Гибридная вспомогательная конечность"), сообщает агентство Reuters. Костюм состоит из компьютера, двигателей и датчиков для считывания электрических сигналов, подаваемых мозгом при попытке пошевелить конечностями. При поступлении сигналов от мышц компьютер запускает соответствующие сервомеханизмы, которые помогают человеку сделать то или иное движение. Облаченный в разработку Санкаи человек способен поднять вес вдвое больший, чем без чудо-костюма. 
Присобление даст возможность немощным людям восстановить двигательные функции: они смогут без особых усилий и посторонней помощи ходить и подниматься по ступенькам.
В прошлом году Йосиюки Санкаи создал венчурное предприятие специально для вывода своего изобретения на рынок. Планируется, что костюмы Hybrid Assistive Limb 5 будут даваться в лизинг престарелым и инвалидам уже в текущем году.  
Население Японии стремительно стареет, поэтому костюм HAL 5 придется как нельзя кстати в лечебных учреждениях и домах престарелых. Сейчас на долю пожилых приходится около 19,5% жителей Страны Восходящего Солнца, а уже к 2015 году каждый четвертый японец перешагнет шестидесятипятилетний рубеж. Через десять лет объем рынка подобных робопомощников, согласно прогнозам правительства Японии, достигнет 1,1 триллиона иен (9,75 млрд. долларов США).


---------------
Интересно, можно ли будет написать вирус и загнаять его в компьютер робокостюма ... вы только представте  -  костюмы обретут власть над своими владельцами... русть это и далеко от реальности, но зато послужил бы неплохим сценарием для очередного фильма о конце света...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Конец света уже давно наступил. Просто мы этого не заметили  :Smiley:

----------


## pig

Рассказик (с юмором) про подобный костюм был напечатан в семидесятых годах, кажется, в "Техника - молодёжи". Там по сюжету костюм заглючил, поскольку герой перепутал полярность батарейки  :Smiley: . Представить себе компьютерный вирус тогда никто не мог.

----------

